# Phione: Legendary or Not?



## Big Mom (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you consider Phione a legendary pokemon?


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 29, 2013)

Its legendary, just a unique sort of legendary. 

Frankly, it never made sense to me that we never learned how legendaries perpetuate. The fact that at least one of them reproduces in the same means as most every other Pokemon, that makes some kind of sense.


----------



## creative (Jan 29, 2013)

while not it's actual evolution, Manaphy is considered a legendary. if you ask me Phione should count as such since Manaphy has similar stats and orgin. Bulbapedia says Manaphy births Phione, so it makes sense that legends breed legends


----------



## Oppip (Jan 30, 2013)

Being the child of a legendary, I am inclined to believe it inherited the status.


----------



## Solar (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah. It has nothing else going for it so why take this away from the poor thing.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 19, 2013)

I meant to click yes....

Anyway yes it is legendary by inheritance and purpose.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 20, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I meant to click yes....
> 
> Anyway yes it is legendary by inheritance and purpose.


Ah, I already wondered who clicked no. 

To me, Phione's a legendary as well, y'know, being the 'child' of a legendary...


----------

